# Lean bulk?



## SlimFat (Apr 15, 2014)

Due to skinnyfat genetics I've spent 12 weeks cutting from around 170 lbs and 20%+ bodyfat down to 150 lbs and sub 15% bodyfat.

But I'm starting to feel pretty unhealthy and lethargic from either the dieting or the low bodyweight but still not happy as still got fat around the gut.

Need to decide whether to take a diet break and try and get the final 5% bodyfat gone or start a lean bulk to try and increase my LBM.

Thoughts?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Tbh mate if I was you I would grit my teeth and go through with it and carry on dieting. Then you can concentrate all your efforts on a solid lean bulk plan.


----------



## SlimFat (Apr 15, 2014)

troponin said:


> Tbh mate if I was you I would grit my teeth and go through with it and carry on dieting. Then you can concentrate all your efforts on a solid lean bulk plan.


Yeah i know man but getting sick of being told I look malnourished and need to eat


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

TBH mate it sounds to me like you want to start the lean bulk so go for it.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> TBH mate it sounds to me like you want to start the lean bulk so go for it.


I agree,that should take up the slack and make you feel better..


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds like you're starving yourself and have crashed your metabolism.


----------



## chrisjp4 (Apr 1, 2014)

Defiantly start lifting heavy & filling up on carbs!! You'll fill out & look much better, by the sounds of it you just want to tone up, not eating properly won't achieve this.

Get enough protein/carbs for your size & push heavier weights every week. Do a lot of sit-up's & crunchies if you want to tone your ab's, cardio will help but loosing more weight won't help your situation.


----------



## SlimFat (Apr 15, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> Sounds like you're starving yourself and have crashed your metabolism.


Calories were down to 1800. Eating at maintenance for a few days while I decide whether to lean bulk or continue the cut.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

SlimFat said:


> Calories were down to 1800. Eating at maintenance for a few days while I decide whether to lean bulk or continue the cut.


1800 isnt even that much of a deficit, I've been hitting that this cut and its fine. Maybe look at your macros.


----------



## SlimFat (Apr 15, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> TBH mate it sounds to me like you want to start the lean bulk so go for it.


Not sure I want to put on anymore fat with summer nearing though mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Let us know what you decide mate.


----------



## SlimFat (Apr 15, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Let us know what you decide mate.


Might just run a 12 week cycle and recomp


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What cycle you going to run then?


----------



## SlimFat (Apr 15, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> What cycle you going to run then?


Would just start with 12 weeks pharma Test-E to see how I react


----------



## SlimFat (Apr 15, 2014)

Bump for the Easter bunnies


----------

